# Общий раздел > Красота и здоровье > Здоровье >  Почему мёрзнут руки и ноги

## Irina

Вокруг немало людей, страдающих от повышенной чувствительности к холоду. Зимой это мало кого удивляет. Но дело часто не в погоде, потому что даже в теплые дни у «мерзляков» и «мерзлячек» ледяные руки. Почему же так происходит?

По статистике каждая третья представительница слабого пола – мерзлячка, которой бывает холодно в любую погоду без очевидных причин. У мужчин данный «феномен» встречается реже, у них лучше отлажена система терморегуляции. Но повышенная чувствительность к холоду объясняется не только природными данными.

*Почему мерзнут руки и ноги?*

У «вечной мерзлоты» могут быть разные причины.

Вегетососудистая дистония. У людей, страдающих от дистонии, время от времени происходят сбои в работе сосудов. Например, вены и капилляры начинают сокращаются, вместо того, чтобы пребывать в покое. Возникают спазмы, когда ткани и органы плохо снабжаются кровью и, соответственно, кислородом. До конечностей кровь попросту не доходит, поэтому мерзнут руки, мерзнут ноги. А также оказывается холодным нос.

Железодефицитная анемия. По медицинским данным, люди, которые недополучают положенную дневную норму железа, гораздо быстрее теряют тепло. Восполнить дефицит железа в организме поможет рацион, в который включены гречка, курага, яблоки, телячья печень. А также витаминные комплексы с высоким содержанием железа.

Недостаток жиров. В том числе витамина А (жирорастворимого) и витамина Е. Витамин А можно приобрести в любой аптеке. Дефицит витамина Е можно восполнить, если выпивать ежедневно чайную ложку растительного масла. Это оздоравливает капилляры и способствует лучшему кровообращению.

Щитовидная железа. Нарушение работы этого органа - еще одна возможная причина привычки постоянно мерзнуть. Если щитовидка вырабатывает недостаточно гормонов, организм не выделяет необходимого количества энергии на обогрев.

*7 рецептов против холодных конечностей*

1. Контрастные ванночки для рук и ног. Налейте в один таз горячую воду, а в другой – холодную. Опускайте в них руки попеременно, но обязательно начинайте и заканчивайте процедуру горячей водой.

2. Баня, сауна. Регулярно посещайте их, при условии, конечно, что нет противопоказаний - чередование температур отлично стимулирует вялое кровообращение. При этом хорошо пользоваться веником из вяза – он хорошо разгоняет кровь.

3. Гимнастика. Бег на месте и упражнение «велосипед» в положении лежа – прекрасный способ нормализовать кровообращение, необходимое холодным конечностям. Если холодно на улице, не нужно ежиться. Вместо этого лучше расправьте плечи и напрягите мышцы спины.

4. Массаж.Если чувствуете, что ваши руки холодные, расслабьте для начала кисти и интенсивно потрясите ими. Затем энергично разотри руки одна о другую. Другой вариант – сжимать и разжимать кулаки.

5. Правильное питание. Ешьте небольшими порциями 5-6 раз в день. Включите в рацион имбирь, и – если нет проблем с желудком - красный жгучий перец. Эти продукты расширяют сосуды, улучшая тем самым кровообращение.

6. Правильная одежда и обувь. Все, что облегает, утягивает, кажется узким и тесным, - вредит сосудам. Поэтому носите удобную обувь и забудьте об слишком узких джинсах.

7. Не курить. Никотин провоцирует спазм сосудов. И если вы даже летом спите в носках, не злоупотребляйте сигаретами.

Мedikforum

----------

